# Bamboo spacing



## EvaPilot1 (Mar 28, 2020)

I'm thinking about planting bamboo for bamboo shoots, and I'm wondering about the spacing.

I've read that Bamboo shoots will spawn in the 8 spaces surrounding the bamboo plant, but I"ve also read that Bamboo will sometimes sprout on its own. Considering that Bamboo cannot grow directly adjacent I've been thinking that Bamboo shoots must spawn outside of the 8 directly adjacent squares.

How much space so I need to leave between bamboo and fences?

Will the following grow fine?

+++++++++++
+XXXXXXXXX+
+XBXBXBXBX+
+XXXXXXXXX+
+XBXBXBXBX+
+XXXXXXXXX+
+++++++++++

or does it need to be this?

++++++++++
+XXXXXXXX+
+XXXXXXXX+
+XXBXXBXX+
+XXXXXXXX+
+XXXXXXXX+
+XXBXXBXX+
+XXXXXXXX+
+XXXXXXXX+
++++++++++


----------



## Tako (Mar 28, 2020)

I'm building a little bamboo grove on my island and have them spaced like this *to prevent new shoots from growing*: (because I'm too lazy to dig them up everyday. haha)

+++++++++++
+XXXXXXXXXXX+
+XBXBXBXBXBX+
+XXXXXXXXXXX+
+BXBXBXBXBXB+
+XXXXXXXXXXX+
+++++++++++

So I'd say your second configuration would be a safer bet if you want shoots to grow.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 29, 2020)

Tako said:


> I'm building a little bamboo grove on my island and have them spaced like this *to prevent new shoots from growing*: (because I'm too lazy to dig them up everyday. haha)
> 
> +++++++++++
> +XXXXXXXXXXX+
> ...



How does that prevent shoots? I'm hoping to farm some before spring ends.


----------



## Tako (Mar 29, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> How does that prevent shoots? I'm hoping to farm some before spring ends.



The bamboos are spaced too closely to each other to leave space for shoots to grow in my configuration. If you want shoots to grow, it's best to space them out as much as you can!


----------

